# Ferret Chicken Livers? (RAW)



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

i red somewhere online that alot of ferret breeders feed RAW meats to there young kits (and adults) i went and got some chicken livers from morrisons (40p for anyone intrested) do i just defrost and feed? i dont understand it all but would like to feed them raw meat atleast once a week.

how about cooked chicken carcasses? (spelling) we have a extra tasty chicken from morrisons every week, is this any use?


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

as far as i know u can feed them raw anything but stay away from pig stuff, i given mine a frozen chick and rat yesterday for 4 babies and omg they loved the chicks more i defrosted them before.


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

ok my post didnt go through, but thanks for the advice, iv been looking into the RAW diet or atleast giving it atleast once a month, then increase it gradually.


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

They really should be having raw meat every single day - especially as kits.

Beef mince , chicken wings , turkey , beef chunks , livers ect.
Livers only once a week thou. 

So give it daily - it wont need building up ect 
Once a month or week is nothing - they really do need it daily as part of their diet.


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

you dont HAVE to its choice, there fed on high quality ferret food. i dont intend on doing it daily as they have proper ferret food.


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

No you dont have to but its best for them. 
But you do as you want its your ferrets.


----------



## blade100 (Sep 26, 2009)

question is what would they eat in the wild?
i always thought ferrets to be fed on raw meat,along with a small bowl of dried kibble.

my dad always fed raw to his everyday,tip top condition they were.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

liver is fine as a treat food but dont feed it all the time (too high in certain vitamins that i now cant remember the names of). other than that all meat bar pig meat raw or cooked is fine. with cooked just make sure to remove the bones as these can splinter when the ferret bites them. personaly i feed meat twice or three times a week and top quality buiscits the rest of the time. but the diet you give your ferrets (as long as its a good one) is up to you :2thumb:


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

miss_ferret said:


> liver is fine as a treat food but dont feed it all the time (too high in certain vitamins that i now cant remember the names of). other than that all meat bar pig meat raw or cooked is fine. with cooked just make sure to remove the bones as these can splinter when the ferret bites them. personaly i feed meat twice or three times a week and top quality buiscits the rest of the time. but the diet you give your ferrets (as long as its a good one) is up to you :2thumb:


thanks, this is more helpful. shines more light on the subject for me. will have to go buy some beef joints or have a browse down the meat section for a change :lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

miss_ferret said:


> liver is fine as a treat food but dont feed it all the time (too high in certain vitamins that i now cant remember the names of).


This! Vitamin A. General rule is no more than 1 chicken-liver sized piece of liver weekly, per ferret. Unless feeding in whole prey, in which case feed it as goes. : victory:


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

benjo said:


> how about cooked chicken carcasses? (spelling) we have a extra tasty chicken from morrisons every week, is this any use?


You can't feed cooked bones at all,as well as the splintering bones you can cause an impacted bowl.Thats what happened to my ferret years ago because I didn't know and despite prompt veterinary treatment he couldn't be saved.


----------



## madelene (Aug 24, 2006)

what about ox heart?...can my kit have it?


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

madelene said:


> what about ox heart?...can my kit have it?


should be fine :2thumb: how old is the kit? makes no difference to whether they can have it but you might want to chop it up into smallish pieces for a younger ferret.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

madelene said:


> what about ox heart?...can my kit have it?



Ox heart can be fed but if it's as a full meal it's usually best to sprinkle over a bit of canine supplement (such as Carnizoo) when feeding kits as it's a muscle meat, not organ. That, or if the kit is young (<14 weeks) you can make up a bit of kitten or goat milk supplement like lactol and pour it over the meat. : victory:


----------



## snoopyfrench87 (Apr 27, 2009)

blade100 said:


> question is what would they eat in the wild?
> i always thought ferrets to be fed on raw meat,along with a small bowl of dried kibble.
> 
> my dad always fed raw to his everyday,tip top condition they were.


ferrets were never wild - they are domesticated descendant's of another species! :roll:


----------

